# SNAFU Undone!



## Down and Outman (Jun 13, 2011)

Mounting the single string bridges on the bass I'm building and a screw broke off in the purpleheart.

Then I remembered a Dan Erlewine trick. Had some old brake line lying around so I cut off 1 1/2" of it. Took it to the grinder and beveled it to a point. Cleaned it up with a file and put it in my drill. Ran it in reverse and it drilled nicely down to the screw where it grabbed it and spun it out.

Then took a piece of PH scrap and made a dowel, glued it in place, and cut /sanded it level. It's under the bridge so it won't be noticeable. Nice easy repair. Thank to Dan the Man.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Any pictures?


----------



## Down and Outman (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll try to get some tomorrow. Especially the bit I made.


----------



## Down and Outman (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's the victim. You can run the bit either direction. reverse will help pull the screw out.








Broken screw and bit
















The screw end in the bit








Here's what it's all about.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice save! Thay look Great!!!
Lee


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

the first pic i couldnt understand why you would have to drill so many holes in a cutting board - but then i saw it was a guitar - :laughing:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Look in your yellow pages for an industrial nut & bolt joint.NOT to be confused with homeboy stores.......

Once you find one,go and snag some left hand,twist drills.Just a few in common sizes will suit 90% of cases.1/16,1/8,3/16,1/4

In use,turn drill motor on reverse and drill center of screw/bolt,whatever.It'll go in a bit(ha) and then catch and spin the broken fastner out like nobody's business.BW


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Down and Outman said:


> Here's the victim. You can run the bit either direction. reverse will help pull the screw out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trick. Now give your daughter back her pink heart pencil.


----------



## Down and Outman (Jun 13, 2011)

Cliff said:


> Nice trick. Now give your daughter back her pink heart pencil.


LOL. She has plenty of them, along with pony, ballerina, fairy, and rainbow ones too.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Good idea I have an "Easy Out" set by Gator grip it's a similar idea but yours is much better FREE


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

left handed drill bits do it too. You can get a set dirt cheap at HF.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Great save man. I know that broken screw must have made your heart sink for awhile. I'm glad you were able to get that screw out of there. Nice guitar bodies!


----------

